# Ohio rut



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems like the rut in MI is getting started a bit early. (unlike last year) Has anyone been down to Ohio? I am going Nov 8-12 and I am hoping I am not going to miss some good rut hunting.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm here in the tree stand as I'm typing this and I havnt seen a single deer in two days of hunting. The weather has played a big role I think though. Anyways I think u will be hitting it pretty close anyways. The guide I have says it should start showing signs of it any day now.


----------



## big red1 (Jan 4, 2011)

the storm has played havoc on the deer movement here.since the storm has stopped and the winds died down,the deer movement has increased alot.have seen several deer the last 2 nights going to work.seen a small buck this morning as it got daylight when i got home from work and his nose was on the ground like beagle looking for rabbits.will be leaving the house in about 2hrs to sit.the rut should be on.if it's early, it's only by a few days.if you make on those those dates,you should hit it in full swing.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm hunting NW Ohio. They're chasing/seeking. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

My dad just got back Saturday from south central Ohio. He saw anywhere from 0-29 deer a day. He was there for 6 days. One day he counted 12 different bucks, 2 studs, all chasing. I think you'll be right in the thick of it.


----------



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

Three days and counting till I leave to hunt Ohio. I am a little bumbed about the weather. It looks like its going to warm up over the time I am going to be hunting mid 60s. I really hope that it dose not slow down the rut!!!!! but it is still going to be pritty cold at night 30s. I am still stoked! This is my first time hunting ohio.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Knox county this weeekend..alot of corn up, but started cutting. Not alot of chasing going on. Son managed to have a huge buck at 75 yards but that was as close as he got, passed a small 8 at 20 yards and saw a few others. I bumped a wide big fella that son glassed in bean field, so I poorly stalked where I thought he would be, he was. Sounds like most Ohioans this past weekend saw similiar results. Best guess, lots of deer in corn with bucks cruising timber lines. Next two weeks should get going.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

3 buds just got back from the Chillichothe area and saw a slew of bucks. They said the rut is on big time. All 3 scored on nice bucks..(1) 7pt and (2) 8 pts. Good luck!


----------



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I have never used a decoy before but my nabber has one and said I could brow it. Has anyone ever used a decoy down in ohio? If so do you recommend it?


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Just got back from Chillicothe area last night,seen 15 diffrent bucks there seeking,tending,breeding its all going on.
The hunting was incredible going back Sunday for A week,make sur your in A stand from 8tillat least 1pm tons of midday action.


----------



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

Well how did you do any shots or even better pics!!!!!!


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Had A great opportunity that's all you can ask for right!....I blew it rushed the shot,no harm done except those large buck's don't forget very easily.


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

Just got back from Ohio. Hunted east of columbus for 4 days and between a buddy and I we seen 3 deer while on stand and maybe 5 deer total. They seemed pretty nocturnal and werent chasing. Calling didnt even work. Everyone we talked to down there said the same thing. Real slow for this time of year


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Heading down this weekend! I'll let you know!


Posted from my cell phone - "I don't text and drive. Trust me, when I'm texting I completely ignore my driving!"


----------

